# What if I can't ever access my uber tax info?



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

So today i made the trip to the local green light hub, still can't access the "tax" tab on my account. The Hub moron has never seen the error they got on their end and they "escalated" the situation and they will get back to me.


So I know i need to report the income, but (assuming i don't get an uber 1099 which i don't think i will)

Can i just wrap it up with my "cash" revenue or should i list it separate?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> So today i made the trip to the local green light hub, still can't access the "tax" tab on my account. The Hub moron has never seen the error they got on their end and they "escalated" the situation and they will get back to me.
> 
> So I know i need to report the income, but (assuming i don't get an uber 1099 which i don't think i will)
> 
> Can i just wrap it up with my "cash" revenue or should i list it separate?


Be patient, I also couldn't access my account for a few weeks but it finally came alive.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

THIS pops up when i attempt to go to my profile on partners. (The greenlight hub had never seen it before)








\
THIS page i can ONLY access by using the link on this webpage.
https://drivers.uber.com/p3/banking/?_ga=2.211764630.280474880.1579927114-1283178364.1578476315
And yes i have no bank account set up for payments, I get the money beamed to the cab company and then deposited into my work account (the same holding account that gets the revenue from the onboard credit card processor from the cab company)

And finally good ol 422 pops up when i click the Tax details page on the above.

The only way i can get to the page with the Bank card info is by direct linking to it, I can't navigate to it.

So.... it's not JUST the tax page it seems. I attempted to search for this error but came up with zero nada,

Uber support just sent me a "resolved" with a broken link (422ed) and I resubmitted my ticket.

If i'm not going to get a 1099 and i'm way under the 1099 threshold can i just use the combined total of my payments received from uber and call it a day?

And would I combine that with my taxi cash revenue or separately list it as a different business?


----------

